# Bench 225 Reps



## big show (Jul 4, 2005)

anyone got any ideas to increase one's reps of 225 on the bench? I currently am consistently doing 20 reps but want to get to 25 reps by the fall. I do bench twice a week. once a day with low reps/high weight and one day in which i try to train for repping out. This workout looks like this:

warm up 135x10

warm up 225x5

225x max reps

225xmax reps with 4 second negative

225x max reps

225x max reps with 6 second negative

225x max reps

any suggestions on how to break this plateau I have hit? thanks


----------



## PTYP (Jul 4, 2005)

Push more weight. What  I mean by this is do sets with 245+, at 20 reps for 225, you could probably go as high as 315. Work the first half of the pyramid to 4-6 reps of a weight that will bring you to failure then do dropsets with 225. During the workout, you probably wont be able to get 25, but in a few weeks when you test your strength by max repping with 225, I guarantee it will be higher than the last time.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jul 4, 2005)

^^ What he said.  why do you want to do so many reps?


----------



## GFR (Jul 4, 2005)

I got on the 225 for super high reps kick 5 years ago. All I did was add a second chest workout in the week, 1 set of 225 for max reps. It built up my heavy bench as well as my 225 reps big time.


----------



## LAM (Jul 4, 2005)

big show said:
			
		

> anyone got any ideas to increase one's reps of 225 on the bench?



for whatever your reason is to do this, you need to increase your lactic acid/anaerobic threshold.  interval training is one way to do this although genetics also plays a part in this..


----------



## Mudge (Jul 5, 2005)

Using the max calc it still predicts acurately what my max was, when I had done 29 reps with 225 just to see how many I could do. I never train high reps except that one day, and it felt like I did 10 sets of benching.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 5, 2005)

I found the only way to increase my reps at 225 was to do it, do it and do it.

The difference between days I do 20 and the days I do 25 is mostly mental. It is a painful way to lift. The more you do it, the more you adjust to it.


----------

